# How to test and read with pool strips?



## ClickMini (May 19, 2011)

I bought some pool test strips, and they have readings for bromine, pH, and alkalinity. What am I supposed to be reading and what are the predictive signs? And I am supposed to dilute with distilled water at what ratio? Help please?


----------



## Miniv (May 19, 2011)

The most important part of the strip to watch is the PH. When the reading drops to its lowest, you should expect a foal within 12 to 24 hours.

To do the test, you need distilled water and two small CLEAN containers. We use little plastic cups that come with buckets of horse supplements. Small measuring cups work well too.

Milk your mare. The ratio is 1:3. So you use 1cc of milk then add 3cc's of distilled water. It also works if you use 1/2cc milk and 1.5cc's distilled water.

Swirl the mixture together and swipe/dip the strip into it. Shake off the excess liquid. Count to ten and compare the color on the strip with the color chart on the bottle.

Pool Strips are great but are only one of many "tools" and methods to help determine how close the mare is......Also, it's important to make sure the strips are FRESH. We've learned to buy a new bottle every year. We tried using a previous year's and the tests came up very irregular, not making sense.


----------



## ClickMini (May 20, 2011)

Thanks very much. I used the Mother Nature ones last time we had pregnant mares. I am getting so nervous about Stepper having her baby!


----------



## Eagle (May 20, 2011)

I bought Foal-Time strips on-line and they arrived in just a few days. They are very easy to use as you just milk a drop onto the strip. Britt tested ready at 18.00 and foaled at 20.00.

With another mare I used the pool strips and when the PH was low she foaled the next night.

good luck


----------



## kaykay (May 20, 2011)

I did an experiment last year to see if the reading was any different without the distilled water. I found they are exactly the same. I think Carin ponder also posted that she tried it with the same results. So now I dont hassle with the water. I just put the milk sample right on the strip.


----------



## vickie gee (May 20, 2011)

The other reading you want to watch is the calcium/hardness. With mine it has shown a change before the ph actually does. When the calcium/hardness gets near 400 you are close and should continue to watch for the ph to drop to 7 and below. At that point the mare is very near time to foal.


----------



## ClickMini (May 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, the strips I got don't have a test for hardness. My friend offered me her left-over strips from this year, but I don't know when I am going to be able to get over to her place. So I just ordered some of the Foal-Time strips. What the heck. This is going to be my last foal! I don't want to take a single chance!


----------



## yankee_minis (May 21, 2011)

I have found the test strips to be extremely good at predicting foaling. However, I had one go a while longer than 24 hours and I later realized that the strips only went to 6.2. Any strips I get now go down to 6.0 (or below) and that is the time it indicates 12-24 hours.

I don't add anything to the milk. I also found it doesn't affect the outcome.

On Amazon.com I found these pH strips that are advertised for testing people's pH on saliva and urine. You get more strips and it was cheaper. "Phinex Diagnostic Ph Test Strips, 80ct -2 pack (160 strips) Results in 15 Seconds Balance Your pH today" I plan to order more for next year just in case they aren't available.


----------



## tagalong (May 21, 2011)

After giving up on strips for many years due to completely inaccurate results - I finally sent for the Foal-Time strips this year and was looking forward to the experiment. At 11:00 p.m. Wednesday night the mare tested at 7.0. But from watching her I suspected that she was likely going to foal that night. At 2:00 a.m. she foaled. I guess there is something about me that those strips do not like! And yes, I follow all the directions...









_Too bad you already ordered them Amy - I could have given you mine!_


----------



## ClickMini (May 21, 2011)

Well thanks for the thought, Tag! I have to say that the strips are only a very small part of all I do at any rate, thank goodness I can work from home, and I spend an awful lot of time watching Stepper-Vision!



What I noticed last time on both of my mares (yes I am still very much a newbie at this foaling business, having two big horse foals and three mini foals, one of which sadly didn't make it due to dystocia) is that they tested totally not ready until suddenly they were ready and foaled within hours. There was no gradual change. I very much remember how the consistency of their milk changed. So that is something I am checking once per day right now, and will step up as she gets closer. I am so nervous, I badly want this foal, as it will be my last! I HATE selling horses, and we are definitely at our max capacity. I have a feeling my little girl will want to ride one day, which will mean that we will once again have big horses. Therefore, enough for me!


----------



## Barbie (May 21, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> Unfortunately, the strips I got don't have a test for hardness. My friend offered me her left-over strips from this year, but I don't know when I am going to be able to get over to her place. So I just ordered some of the Foal-Time strips. What the heck. This is going to be my last foal! I don't want to take a single chance!


I think you'll really like the Foal-Time strips. They are so easy to use and were certainly a great tool for me. My mare foaled about 6 hours after she tested 6.4. You and use one strip and just tear off little pieces (should be able to get 4-5 tests from one strip). Good luck and happy foaling!!!!


----------

